# Spicy grilled onions



## smoquey (Jun 16, 2010)

Here is a crowd pleasing recipe that can be used as an appetizer by itself or as a great topper to almost any meat.  I have gotten great feedback on this simple concoction so let me know what you guys/gals think!

Spicy Grilled Onions

Ingredients:

4 Medium-large red onions

1 ½ Cups olive oil

1 ½ Cups Frank’s Red Hot

¼ Cup chili sauce

1 Tbsp Granulated garlic

1 Tbsp Coarse ground black pepper

1-2 Tsp sugar

Cayenne pepper to taste

2-3 Dashes Worcheshire Sauce

Kosher salt

Instructions:

Slice the onions into approx. ¼ inch slabs and lay out in a single layer on a baking sheet.
Combine all other ingredients except salt in a mixing bowl and whisk together.
Brush both sides of onion slabs with the prepared sauce.  Set aside remaining sauce.
Sprinkle Kosher salt to taste on both sides.
Place onions on grill over high heat basting often with the remaining sauce.  Grill until onions are softened and lightly charred.
Also make sure that you place foil on the grates or use toothpicks to keep the onions together or else they will make a mess.


----------



## abigail4476 (Jun 16, 2010)

That sounds great!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






   My kids love Frank's Hot Sauce anyway--they put it on just about everything.


----------



## cowgirl (Jun 16, 2010)

Sounds great to me too.  Thanks for the recipe!


----------



## bayouchilehead (Jun 16, 2010)

Man that sounds awesome!! Thanks for the recipe.


----------



## cheezeerider (Jun 16, 2010)

That sound too good!!!! I'll have to try that. Thanks for sharing!!!


----------



## richoso1 (Jun 16, 2010)

Recipe sounds great, some pics would have helped getting a visual. Thanks for sharing. It's all good my friend.


----------

